# How do you get yourself out of a funk?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

The last few weeks has been rough...my job location changed and so not happy about that....been stressed, etc. over that...then I have a few times per year looked after a family member's cat whenever they go on a vacation and the last week or so I have been doing that and she is an older cat but this past weekend she got quite sick and passed away in front of me so feel down and upset about that.

It is middle of the night and I can't sleep

I do exercise regularly but let me eating go this weekend as I felt like crap...

HOw do you get yourself out of a funk and back to a happier more positive place??


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I just decided to take a sick day today...I don't know...I rarely take sick days last one I took was two years ago...but as I am having trouble sleeping and have a headache..I think it is for the best...

Often I try and tough it out but really don't want to today


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Usually when I'm in a funk, I do as you take a day off spend sometime with myself. I had one of those days recently and felt better after I had some me time.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Interesting that you mention eating. My Daughter bakes, but doesn't eat, when she gets in this mood. My nieces and nephews gain the weight from her depressions. Many people exercise, or get some sun. I work or build or do something creative.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you have any place where you can go for a nice walk, hike, or run? 

When I'm in the dumps, I like to reconnect with nature. I go to a local forest trail. Nature does its own thing, finds a way around obstacles and barriers to maintain progress. So too do we.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I usually go for a run, but you mentioned you exercise. Hear ya on the eating front. 

I'm trying this bizarre whole30 thing which is probably a fad and a ridiculous idea, but it seems to suggest giving up sugar, wheat, dairy, grains etc. for 30 days, and then slowly re-introducing them one by one. In my case, something keeps upsetting my stomach, and because I don't really fancy giving up delicious things, I decided to ignore it for a while, but am going to see how this 30 days go. Because apparently I like to punish myself? Hehe. But yeah, I have a serious sugar problem. I'm a junkie.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks all....I will do that today I think I need to sweat it out...maybe I need this mental health day just to get myself together again...I have to get my self together....hate this blah, no motivation feeling

I will go to kickboxing later and do a long hike in the woods with pup.

I just feel so blah....just a crappy weekend and a few weeks...


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

joannacroc said:


> I usually go for a run, but you mentioned you exercise. Hear ya on the eating front.
> 
> I'm trying this bizarre whole30 thing which is probably a fad and a ridiculous idea, but it seems to suggest giving up sugar, wheat, dairy, grains etc. for 30 days, and then slowly re-introducing them one by one. In my case, something keeps upsetting my stomach, and because I don't really fancy giving up delicious things, I decided to ignore it for a while, but am going to see how this 30 days go. Because apparently I like to punish myself? Hehe. But yeah, I have a serious sugar problem. I'm a junkie.


Wow.so on an average day what are you eating?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

highwood said:


> Wow.so on an average day what are you eating?


Well today is day 1, so I had 2 eggs with spinach, mushrooms, asparagus, and chili flakes for breakfast. We'll see how the day progresses, but so far I would commit heinous acts for a cookie. 

I definitely don't think it's for everybody as I'm not sure it's for me yet. No dairy? No alcohol? What kind of bull$hit is that?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I want to lose 40 lbs but simply want to learn how to eat smaller portions....I find it too overwhelming to give stuff up...I just get frustrated, etc.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So what is the thing with chili flakes??


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

joannacroc said:


> I usually go for a run, but you mentioned you exercise. Hear ya on the eating front.
> 
> I'm trying this bizarre whole30 thing which is probably a fad and a ridiculous idea, but it seems to suggest giving up sugar, wheat, dairy, grains etc. for 30 days, and then slowly re-introducing them one by one. In my case, something keeps upsetting my stomach, and because I don't really fancy giving up delicious things, I decided to ignore it for a while, but am going to see how this 30 days go. Because apparently I like to punish myself? Hehe. But yeah, I have a serious sugar problem. I'm a junkie.


I have done the Whole30 - felt like a million bucks (after the first week or so). Just did it to see what would happen. 

OP: If I get into a funk, sunshine, fresh air, out with friends, and comedy (book, movie, stand-up, whichever) are very helpful.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> I have done the Whole30 - felt like a million bucks (after the first week or so). Just did it to see what would happen.
> 
> OP: If I get into a funk, sunshine, fresh air, out with friends, and comedy (book, movie, stand-up, whichever) are very helpful.


Yeah I am going to do a two hour walk today with pup and then kickboxing tonight with a friend...it was stressful the last few weeks...job changes, nieces cat dying (literally in front of me), etc. I just need to get my **** together and stop wallowing in my blahness...I just hate feeling like this but I tell myself the worst thing to do is just to sit like a vegetable and think about it...

I will also watch tv later...maybe download a good funny movie or book....any ideas???

I am also going to drink lots of chamomile tea...


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I just wish that I could snap my fingers and feel better...


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

joannacroc said:


> but so far I would commit heinous acts for a cookie.





highwood said:


> I have a few times per year looked after a family member's cat whenever they go on a vacation and the last week or so I have been doing that and she is an older cat but this past weekend she got quite sick and passed away


Not to take this situation lightly, But I have too many cats and a box of Thin Mints. . . . .


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

highwood said:


> So what is the thing with chili flakes??


I have had decent luck losing weight in the past by making the healthy food a little spicy - chili flakes sprinkled on top of most savory dishes for example. Then the cookies strike, and I stop losing weight.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay so I did my first walk of the day...a brisk 35 minute walk....after lunch I will go for a hike in the woods for an hour...then kickboxing later this evening.

I am trying just to keep busy and stay the course....I know I will get out of this slump at some point.....


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

It's all about how you serve up your funk!

Take a trip uptown, to get some Uptown Funk

Go see some theater, then it's some Broadway Funk

Listen to some loud 80's music, then your Overpowered by Funk

Go to a Kickboxing class, then you'll be Funkin Dem Up

Or put on some Tina Turner, then you'll be Funkier than a Misquito's Tweeter!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

